# Wo platziert man den Radiator am besten? (Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper)



## shyne161 (27. Februar 2017)

Hi Leute,

ich habe noch nie in meinem Leben Kontakt mit Wakü gehabt, möchte das mal mit dem nächsten PC ausprobieren, aber erstmal nur für die CPU. Soll ne AiO Kompakt-Wakü als geschlossenes System werden.

Ich werde mir vorraussichtlich als Gehäuse das Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper holen. Silent ist mir egal!

Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage, wo baue ich den Radiator am besten ein? Die Netzteilposition ist unten bei dem Gehäuse.
Ich habe folgende Möglichkeiten bei dem Gehäuse:

• Lüfter (vorne): 2x 120mm
• Lüfter (hinten): 1x 140mm, 2x 120mm (optional) 
• Lüfter (links): 2x 120mm (optional) • Lüfter (rechts): N/​A 
• Lüfter (oben): 1x 200mm

Viele machen den Radiator nach oben, meist 2x120 oder 2x140cm. Ich habe aber nur Platz für 1x200. Dafür finde ich kein Komplettsystem.
Vorne und Hinten ist doch blöd, wegen der Luftzirkulation. Vorne Frischluft rein, hinten raus.
Dann bleibt mir nur links, da hätte ich Platz für 2x120, aber das ist die Klappe die man öffnet, auch blöd.

1. Wenn ich den Radiator hinten verbaue, 2x120cm, kann ich ihn dann so ausrichten, dass er die Luft nach aussen befördert und gleichzeitig den Kühlkörper kühlt?  
2. Kann man das so nutzen? Oder würdet ihr mir das eher nicht empfehlen?
3. Verbaut man beides im Gehäuse, Kühlkörper und Lüfter? Oder kommt eins innen und eins außen? Oder ist beides möglich?
4. Ist die beste Position echt oben? Sollte ich deswegen ein anderes Gehäuse nehmen?
5. Sollte man das mit der Wakü lassen, wenn man keine Ahnung davon hat, weil zuviel schief gehen kann?
6. Kann da irgendwas auslaufen?

Danke!


----------



## orryginal (27. Februar 2017)

Also wenn ich jetzt nicht völlig falsch gewickelt bin, dann hast du laut Datenblatt auf der Herstellerseite sehr wohl die Möglichkeit, oben  sowohl 2x120mm als auch 2x140mm zu verbauen.

Cooler Master: Trooper

Bei AiO's sitzt der Kühlkörper, meistens samt Pumpe, auf der zu kühlenden Komponente (CPU oder GPU). Das erwärmte Wasser wird in den Radiator gepumpt, an welchem die Lüfter sitzen, welche wiederum das durchlaufende Wasser mit Luft kühlen. Das abgekühlte Wasser wird dann wieder zur Komponente geführt.

Dementsprechend hast du zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Lüfter am Radi so montieren, dass der Radiator mit Frischluft von außen belüftet wird. So werden bessere Temperaturen an der mit Wasser gekühlten Komponente erreicht, allerdings steigen mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Temperaturen der luftgekühlten Komponenten, da die erwärmte Luft ins Gehäuse befördert wird.

2.: Umgekehrter Fall: Lüfter am Radi ziehen die Luft aus dem Gehäuse und kühlen mit dieser den Radi bzw. das Wasser. Somit bleibt die Gehäusetemperatur zwar etwas niedriger als bei oberer Methode, allerdings steigt die Temperatur der wassergekühlten Komponente.

Wenn du nur die CPU mit Wasser kühlen willst, würde ich dir erstere Methode empfehlen. Ansonsten verteilt vor allem deine luftgekühlte Grafikkarte schön ihre warme Abluft im Gehäuse, welche dann zur Kühlung der wassergekühlten CPU verwendet wird. 

Was man bei AiO's auch noch beachten sollte ist, dass die Pumpe nicht der höchste Punkt des Kühlkreislaufes sein sollte, da sich immer eine kleine Luftblase im Kreislauf befindet. Wenn diese sich dann so in der Pumpe festsetzen kann, dann wird's womöglich laut.
Meistens bleibt dann nur noch oben oder vorne. 

Für eine richtige Beratung wäre es aber nicht verkehrt zu wissen, welche Hardware du verbauen wirst und gekühlt werden soll (auch schon eine AiO ins Auge gefasst?). Und was genau hast du vor?
Möchtest du übertakten und erhoffst dir bessere Temperaturen, oder warum soll es eine AiO werden? Oder möchtest du es wirklich einfach nur ausprobieren?
Soll der Kühlkreislauf erweiterbar sein, um in Zukunft möglicherweise noch die Grafikkarte einzubeziehen?

Wasser birgt immer mehr Risiko als Luft, aber ich denke gerade die AiO's sind da recht idiotensicher, wenn man mit etwas Verstand an die Sache ran geht. 
Schief gehen kann immer was, aber wenn man es nicht mal ausprobiert, dann wird man auch nicht schlauer.  Würde dir trotzdem empfehlen, dich noch etwas mehr in das Thema einzulesen.


----------



## Chukku (28. Februar 2017)

Nur damit es nicht zu Missverständnissen kommt:

Was meinst du (shyne) in deinem Post mit "Kühlkörper" ?
Eine AiO besteht immer aus 5 Komponenten
 - der Kühler ist der Kupferblock, der auf der CPU montiert wird und dazu dient, die Wärme der CPU an das Wasser abzugeben.
 - Die Pumpe ist meist in den Kühler integriert und sorgt dafür, dass das Wasser bewegt wird, um die Wärme zu transportieren
 - Schläuche, um das warme Wasser vom Kühler zum Radiator zu transportieren
 - der Radiator sorgt dafür, dass die Wärme aus dem Wasser an die Umgebungsluft abgegeben wird.. er übernimmt also die eigentliche Kühl-Leistung (aber man sollte ihn deswegen trotzdem nicht als "Kühlkörper" bezeichnen, wegen Verwechslungsgefahr mit dem Kühl-Block auf der CPU  )
- die Lüfter sorgen dafür, dass der Radiator auch immer frische Luft hat, an die er die Wärme abgeben kann.
   Dabei ist es ziemlich egal, ob du die Lüfter vor oder hinter dem Radiator verbaut hast.. entweder "drücken" sie die Luft durch, oder sie "ziehen" sie durch den Radi.

Wie orrigynal schon geschrieben hat: 
Dein Case hat sehr wohl die Möglichkeit, einen 2x120mm oder sogar 2x140mm Radiator "oben" unterzubringen.

Ich würde dir eine der folgenden 2 Varianten empfehlen.. welche, hängt aber vor allem von deiner Grafikkarte ab:
Welche Art von Lüfter hat deine Grafikkarte? 

1. Wenn es ein Referenzmodell mit Radiallüfter ist, der die Abwärme der Karte nach hinten aus dem Case raus-schiebt, dann würde ich den Radiator der AiO oben einbauen.
     Die Lüfter dabei so anordnen, dass sie die Luft durch den Radiator aus dem Gehäuse rausdrücken.

2. Wenn du aber ein Custom-Design mit Axial-Lüftern hast, dann verteilt das eine Menge Hitze im Gehäuse, die der oben eingebaute Radiator dann abbekommen würde... wäre nicht so optimal.
     In dem Fall würde ich den Radiator vorne einbauen, damit er Frischluft von aussen zieht. Die Auswirkung des Radiators auf die Gehäuse-Innentemperatur ist minimal und fast zu vernachlässigen. (wenn nur die  CPU gekühlt wird)
     Vorausgesetzt, du kannst die Festplattenkäfige vorne rausnehmen, so dass du einen relativ freien Luftstrom vorne hinter den Lüftern und dem Radiator hast.

Hier mal ein Video zu der Frage, was das ganze mit der Grafikkarten Kühlung zu tun hat:
Does Radiator Placement Matter? Hint: YES - YouTube

und hier eins zu der Frage, ob ein Front-Radiator das GEhäuse spürbar aufheizt:
Are front mounted radiators bad for your PC? - YouTube


----------



## frozenvein (28. Februar 2017)

Hab das oben genannte case, ist denkbar schlecht für wakü geeignet, oben geht maximal nen 280er radi, vorne geht nur durch modden was rein, unten passt maximal nen 240er und hinten maximal nen 140er.
Für luftkühlung ist das case echt stark, aber für wakü ist es einfach nicht ausgelegt.

Ein Luftkühler mit viel Kühlflläche macht in dem Case für CPU am meisten sinn.
Aber wenn es eine AiO sein muss dann mach den Radi nach oben, aber kann dir gleich sagen, die Temps werden nicht viel besser sein.


----------



## shyne161 (28. Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge, Links und Videos!

Ich werds wohl lassen und auf klassische Luftkühlung setzen.

Ich dachte das mit der AiO Wakü wäre ne gute Idee, aber je mehr ich mich in das Thema reinlese, desto mehr komm ich davon weg.

Kaum Unterschied zum Noctua NH-D15 und die Lüfter drehen wohl teilweise auf 2500 U/min? Gehts noch? Silent ist mir zwar egal, aber Fön muss auch nicht sein.

Erst selbst reinlesen und dann im Forum fragen, ja ich habs begriffen! 

Danke nochmal!

PS.: Mit Kühlkörper meine ich das Ding wo die Lüfter dran sind. Dachte das ganze nennt man Radiator, also bestehend aus Lüfter und Kühlkörper, mein Fehler.


----------

